# Auto Commerical Skip and IFTTT



## wongster12 (Nov 24, 2007)

If y'all haven't turned on this feature, it is awesome. It take a little time but it is so worth it. You can join the FB page TiVo.IFTTT.Innovate to find out more. You will need to message David Shoop, Dylan Wondra, or Ted Malone to add it to your app. Then register with IFTTT to link up you account to turn on the feature.

Keep in mind these guys have been bombarded with request so it might take a day or more. Just be patient, it will be worth it.

Check out more info here

https://lookaside.fbsbx.com/file/IF...Kx253chwY7KBUXy3QjwHoKrcPP2ULRwTTk43BPf9bghQP


----------



## FJFbHj356y (Apr 28, 2008)

It isn't perfect, but then again what we all have to go through to get it turned on, makes it seem like "beta".

Sometimes it doesn't catch the commercials (about 25%) of the time, so I have to click D manually.

There does appear to be a a few second delay (up to 5 seconds) between when the prompt shows on the TV to click D and when it actually skips.

Anyone else seeming the same?

Tivo Roamio Pro (Hydra)


----------



## Cheezmo (Apr 26, 2004)

Mine has been working perfectly. Delay seems to be pretty consistent at 4 seconds, which is OK, just a little annoying hearing 4 seconds of a commercial then it cutting off. But if it is the only way they can do it legally, I can live with that. Obviously a built in feature could be instantaneous.


----------



## DeltaOne (Sep 29, 2013)

Cheezmo said:


> Mine has been working perfectly. Delay seems to be pretty consistent at 4 seconds, which is OK, just a little annoying hearing 4 seconds of a commercial then it cutting off. But if it is the only way they can do it legally, I can live with that. Obviously a built in feature could be instantaneous.


I almost always have the TiVo remote in my hand or a few inches away on a side table. Is the new skip any better than the second or two it takes me to skip a commercial by pressing the channel up key?


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

The purpose of the App is that you don't need the Remote in hand to SKIP, as you do, then you don't need the App


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

It probably would have been kind to qualify the OP with the fact that the AutoSkip feature is currently only available for boxes running Hydra/gen4.


----------



## dhoward (Mar 15, 2002)

Are you saying that if the app shows up along with the code, on non hydra bolt, then it still will not work? i was under the impression if both were there and the ifttt app was enabled it should work. That is what I have and the app is not running and want to know if that is the reason. I know they are rolling it out for the old systems and thought that if IFTTT was showing under apps it would work.


----------



## osu1991 (Mar 6, 2015)

dhoward said:


> Are you saying that if the app shows up along with the code, on non hydra bolt, then it still will not work? i was under the impression if both were there and the ifttt app was enabled it should work. That is what I have and the app is not running and want to know if that is the reason. I know they are rolling it out for the old systems and thought that if IFTTT was showing under apps it would work.


It currently only autoskips with Hydra. There are other IFTTT features which work with non Hydra tivos when the app appears, such as remote finder. Autoskip will roll out to non hydra boxes eventually.


----------



## Okiesnipe (Sep 5, 2017)

I am one of the few that do not have FB. I all ready use IFTTT and Alexa for other devices. Is there another way for me to get setup ???


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Okiesnipe said:


> I am one of the few that do not have FB. I all ready use IFTTT and Alexa for other devices. Is there another way for me to get setup ???


Facebook isn't required. See the original thread, here:

Big Game Sunday & IFTTT tests


----------



## Okiesnipe (Sep 5, 2017)

You are correct. Just one click to activate. Merci


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

So just to be clear, this is not the native Amazon Echo support that we heard was coming?


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

gweempose said:


> So just to be clear, this is not the native Amazon Echo support that we heard was coming?


Correct. You can link Alexa and IFTTT to do some basic things, but it's not a native Alexa skill.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Also with Google Assistant. 
I created an IFTTT App to "Find My Remote" with my iPhone


----------



## dcborn61 (Dec 9, 2002)

FJFbHj356y said:


> It isn't perfect, but then again what we all have to go through to get it turned on, makes it seem like "beta".
> 
> Sometimes it doesn't catch the commercials (about 25%) of the time, so I have to click D manually.


My experience is the same. It works most of the time, but definitely not all of the time, both on my Bolt and my Mini.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

A few misses, a few delayed SKIP's, but the AutoSKIP is great 
(IFTTT shows in my log when the SKIP Applet failed, too bad there isn't an _IF Applet failed, THEN try again_ IFTTT option)


----------



## hmspain (Oct 11, 2015)

At the risk of posting to a dead thread... I'm running a Bolt (non-Hydra) and can't seem to get this app to trigger. I also have the Alexa "Echo, trigger skip" app installed, and it works fine.

I tried re-installing the skip app; no go. I tried rebooting the Bolt; no go. I tried uninstalling the Alexa Tivo app; no go.

The skip app has *never* triggered, which I find strange.

I'm hoping there is something I've missed. I tried signing up to the FB group, but so far no response.


----------



## dhoward (Mar 15, 2002)

hmspain said:


> At the risk of posting to a dead thread... I'm running a Bolt (non-Hydra) and can't seem to get this app to trigger. I also have the Alexa "Echo, trigger skip" app installed, and it works fine.
> 
> I tried re-installing the skip app; no go. I tried rebooting the Bolt; no go. I tried uninstalling the Alexa Tivo app; no go.
> 
> ...


Pretty sure it was never activated for non-hydra. Sometime in the future they said...


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

^^^ What @dhoward said, but with more certainty.


----------



## hmspain (Oct 11, 2015)

My son is not running Hydra, and it works perfectly for him.... hmmm....


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

hmspain said:


> My son is not running Hydra, and it works perfectly for him.... hmmm....


Is your son using the automatic ad skip, or the "manual" version in which you can issue an oral command to a monitoring device such as Cortana (Win10) or Alexa to skip the commercial?


----------



## hmspain (Oct 11, 2015)

Mikeguy said:


> Is your son using the automatic ad skip, or the "manual" version in which you can issue an oral command to a monitoring device such as Cortana (Win10) or Alexa to skip the commercial?


He is using the auto-skip. We discussed both, and he even suggested removing the Alexa skip app thinking that a conflict might ensue.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

hmspain said:


> My son is not running Hydra, and it works perfectly for him.... hmmm....


And you're sure his "AutoSkip" is enabled via IFTTT and not something like KMTTG?


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

hmspain said:


> He is using the auto-skip. We discussed both, and he even suggested removing the Alexa skip app thinking that a conflict might ensue.


Thanks--might need to play with it, to see if something might have gotten released in the wild.


----------



## hmspain (Oct 11, 2015)

krkaufman said:


> And you're sure his "AutoSkip" is enabled via IFTTT and not something like KMTTG?


I can ask, but he is very tech savy and would have mentioned the KMTTG complication. I could just move to Hydra, but I'm afraid I'll hate the interface.


----------

